# Book Recommendations for a few different topics



## Jake (Jun 21, 2009)

I would appreciate recommendations of books to learn about a few different topics, as I would love to learn more (the book must not center around this topic though... some of these I wouldn't expect too many books about!):

1. Covenant theology (I am probably going to get the Palmer book)

2. Paedobaptism (preferably a comparison with credobaptism)

3. Keeping the sabbath (I am still confused about this; I am leaning toward John MacArthur's view of that it doesn't apply, but I would like to see why many Reformed say it does)

4. Critical vs. Majority Texts (I want to get the most reliable version of God's Word. I've read some stuff online and am leaning toward the Critical Text thanks to those like White, but I have not read any full books on the topic)

5. Books on Missions from Reformed perspective (currently reading Piper's book; open to more suggestions. I have felt God's calling in this area lately)

These were just a few things on my mind. Other similar books that you think I need to read are appreciated too! I'd appreciate books not too expensive though... and in English.. I can't read Latin yet!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 21, 2009)

1. & 2. Will frequently go together. Herman Wistius' _Economy of the Divine Covenants_ may be a little dense, but it is hard to beat for a definitive distillation of Covenant Theology. Incidentally, does anyone know if John Ball has been republished this century? Also, I am aware that there has recently been a book on Francis Roberts' Covenant Theology, but has Roberts' work itself been republished (or is it in the works)?

3. For a great, yet concise treatment of the Sabbath (and how it is to be observed), James Durham's exposition of the 10 Commandments is overly top-o'-the-line.

4. Before getting bogged down in that debate, William Whitaker's _Disputations on Holy Scripture_ was recently republished by Soli Deo Gloria. It, of course, will not address the modern issues of the CT v. the TR, but it will be indispensable for understanding the Reformed position on scripture in general.

When it comes to price, keep in mind that you don't have to buy everything. People too often overlook their libraries! Interlibrary loan or whatever lending services you have in your state should give you access for free to just about anything currently in publication.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 21, 2009)

One of the Covenant Theology books I will refer you to is Nehemiah Coxe's book Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ. He was one of the framers of the London Baptist Confession of faith and it is an excellent treaty of the Covenants. A. W. Pink also did a book on the Divine Covenants.

Concerning Covenant Theology on a baptism ideology, I would refer you to three books. Covenant Children Today by Alan Conner, Fred A. Malone's book The Baptism for Disciples Alone, and Believers Baptism by Schreiner and Wright. Get Covenant Children Today First. The Schreiner book is good but has some weak points as some of the contributors are not as fully convinced of the Covenants. But it does a bang up job on critiquing major paedo positions and authors. 

Baptism for Disciples Alone also discusses Covenant Theology also as Fred A. Malone use to be a Presbyterian Pastor.

Concerning Textual Criticism anything by Theodore Letis or Dean Burgon is my pick. I am a MT kinda guy. You can do a search on the board concerning Theodore Letis. I would also read any discussions on this board by Jerusalem Blade. He has made a compiliation thread of his stuff on here concerning Textual Criticism. http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/jerusalem-blades-posts-partial-compilation-48676/

Concerning the Sabbath issue there are some good quotes from books and articles even from Reformed Baptists positions on this forum. But Rich Barcellos did a good book which is also listed in the link above called In Defense of the Decalogue. It has a good section in it on the Sabbath issue. 

I am purposefully showing you the Reformed / Particular Baptist positions because the Presbyterian's will show you better references for their stuff. There is some excellent works out there from them also. Pastor Danny Hyde has a book you can reference on the baptism issue from a paedo understanding also. Danny Hyde - Jesus loves the little children why we baptize children.

Amazon.com: Jesus Loves the Little Children: Why We Baptize Children: Daniel R. Hyde: Books


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 21, 2009)

I still believe that _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_ is one of the best treatments of covenant theology. It is a much easier read than Witsius (who is also top rate)

For the Sabbath, get Joey Pipa's _The Lord's Day_.


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 21, 2009)

I may sound like a broken record to some, but when you get a copy of _The Marrow_ as Pastor Greco recommended, be sure to get it with Thomas Boston's annotations.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 21, 2009)

For good missions reads:

The Missionary Call by David Sills,

On Being a Missionary by Thomas Hale: 


http://www.amazon.com/Being-Missionary-Thomas-Hale/dp/0878082557/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245694770&sr=1-1

The Perspective Course Reader, by various, editd by Ralph Winter, http://http://www.amazon.com/Perspectives-World-Christian-Movement-Reader/dp/0878082891/ref=pd_sim_b_1



Case Studies in Missions by Paul Hiebert

Then these others:

http://http://www.amazon.com/Introducing-World-Missions-Historical-Encountering/dp/0801026482/ref=pd_sim_b_1


I highly recommend: http://http://www.amazon.com/Have-We-Rights-Mabel-Williamson/dp/1604594934/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245637455&sr=1-1

http://http://www.amazon.com/Changing-Face-World-Missions-Contemporary/dp/080102661X/ref=pd_sim_b_3

http://http://www.amazon.com/Encountering-Missionary-Life-Work-Intercultural/dp/0801026598/ref=pd_sim_b_3



Missiology, edited by Mark Terry:

http://www.amazon.com/Missiology-Introduction-John-Mark-Terry/dp/0805410759/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245694852&sr=1-1


Also, "Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God"


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jun 22, 2009)

1) Horton's the God of Promise - both a revised explanation of Klinian thought and a critique of Robertson - popular and engaging 

2) Bryan Chappel's essay in the Basics of the Reformed Faith series; "Why baptize infants?" In it he explains the logic that led him, a previous baptist, to the infant baptist conviction. 

3) Read the respective books by Pipa, Chantry, Bruce Ray; for a different reformed perspective altogether look at Tremper Longman III's Immanuel in Our Place.

4) ---

5) Depends what you want: methodology or historical biography. If its methodology ROland Allen's Pauls Missionary Methods, biography... just look at the bios of major church missionaries.


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks so far guys! Some of these books looks great. I really appreciate the recommendations because I don't know how to choose from what is good to read and what isn't a lot of times. I've mainly stuck to the more famous Calvinists that I've heard of in reading so far as well. (Sproul, Piper, MacArthur, etc.)

None of these books so far are available at the local library, online at PaperBookSwap (I haven't been able to find many books by Reformed authors there though), and I don't believe at the local bookstores, meaning I have to convince my mom to order some for me (I don't have a credit card!) online, so it may be a little while. 

However, I will have to look into the interlibrary loan that Paul referred to. My library itself has no reformed authors except for the four volume commentary on Hebrews by John Owens. And St. Augustine.


----------



## larryjf (Jun 22, 2009)

> 3. Keeping the sabbath (I am still confused about this; I am leaning toward John MacArthur's view of that it doesn't apply, but I would like to see why many Reformed say it does)



Pipa's "The Lord's Day"
Chantry's "Call the Sabbath a Delight"



> 4. Critical vs. Majority Texts (I want to get the most reliable version of God's Word. I've read some stuff online and am leaning toward the Critical Text thanks to those like White, but I have not read any full books on the topic)



Theodore Letis - The Ecclesiastical Text (pro-KJV)
James B. Williams, Randolph Shaylor - God's Word in Our Hands (lean towards majority position)
Paul Wegner - A Student's Guide to Textual Criticism of the Bible (pro-critical text)


----------

